# Casting Complex Shapes in Cement...



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Is no problem using my cement-skinned technique featured in this month's _Garden Railways Magazine_. This is the new landing that will include a patio for tram-riders. Handrails will be applied next.


Before:

Coming:


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw that article and read with interest. Looks good! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Todd, looks good and I'd love to read your article, if my GR ever arrives. When's it due? Did the mailman eat mine?


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By joe rusz on 09 Apr 2011 03:05 PM 
Todd, looks good and I'd love to read your article, if my GR ever arrives. When's it due? Did the mailman eat mine? 

Mine usual issue came a couple weeks ago. As a writer, I received complementary issue about 3 weeks prior to that.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I've now finished the revised Powerhouse landing to include a waiting area for guests. Of course, at 15 cents a pop, old Doc Brown instantly found another source of revenue.


The cement will lighten up a bit and gain lots of strength over the next couple of days before the piece goes out.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

NICE!


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks. This is the final vingette.


----------

